# SEGRS Clinic and times



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the clinic information as of 4-19-09. There are clinics in 2 different rooms and they will alternate between the two. For instance, 10:00 clinic will be in room 1 and the 11:00 clinic will be in room 2, 1:00 Clinic in room 1, etc

Southeast Garden Railroad Show Clinic Schedule

Friday, May 1


AirWire Train Operations
10:00
More and More garden railroaders are converting from track power to some form of radio control. Georgia Garden Railway Society member Norman Lundin will demonstrate how to remotely control your layout using the popular AirWire system. This clinic is for everyone using the system already or those that are just thinking about converting from track power.


Building Large Custom Steam Locos
11:00
Buddy Richard is well known for his help in developing some of the Aristo large steam locos. He will be presenting some samples of his work while telling how he does some of his masterpieces. A must see clinic!

Using Aluminum, Wood, and Styrene to Build a Loco
1:00
Dave Cummins-know to many from articles in Outdoor Railroader as Do It Yourself Dave! He will be showing how to scratch build locos and rolling stock with aluminum, wood, and styrene. Dave has years of experience in many scales, so come see what bits of wisdom he has to offer. Dave will share some of his new 7/8 scale equipment during this clinic.

Building Goldfish Transport Tank Cars
2:00
Need a custom car to transport those prize goldfish in? Mark Fuhrman, from the Knoxville Model Railroad Club and DIY-TV fame, will show you how. Mark has many years experience in building scratch-built cars and buildings to entire garden railroads. He will share not only the tank car, but a few other hints as well.


Powering Up the Garden Railroad
3:00
Ed Dice, with the Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club, will give a quick paced discussion on the various means for powering up your Garden Railroad. Covering the traditional analog power packs and progressing thru some radio control and digital command control. This is not an all-inclusive and everything you could want to know. But for the beginner garden railroader, this will provide an immense amount of get started quick info. For the more experienced garden railroader, you certainly will find something new and interesting.

Matching Aristo & USA Streamline Passenger Cars
4:00
Ever notice there is a height difference in USA and Aristo streamliners? Well, Norman Lundin did and he has worked with Charlie Ro to find a way to make them match. Come out and see how this is done. If you have any of these cars around your railroad, you will be glad you did!

Saturday, May 2
Operating Sessions for Garden Railroads
9:30
It's fun to watch the trains go round and round, but sometime you want to do more. Donald Nute and his wife Jane have been running regular operating sessions on their Lake Town & Shire Railroad (http://laketownandshire.net) for the past four years. They have experimented with several systems. The system that has become their standard uses magnets, colored washers, and a few laminated crew cards. It's simple enough for seven year old operators, but keeps adults interested. A Digital Command Control system makes operating the trains simple. Don retired from the University of Georgia where he was Director of the Artificial Intelligence Center. He and Jane have been building their garden railroad for the past ten years.

How To Bonsai Trees
10:30
Ever wonder how to keep those trees small? Master Gardener Jeff Barton will show you how to Bonsai those special trees. Jeff has much experience as he works full time at a local landscaping service.

Modeling Heavy Timber Structures for Large Scale Railroads
11:30
This informative clinic will be presented by Garden-Texture's Bob Kelley; and will include a discussion and demonstration of how to build better structures for your railway, scale, materials, adhesives, preservatives, and other tips for scratch-builders or kit builders.


Custom Building G-Scale Rolling Stock
1:00
Do-It-Yourself Dave Cummins will show you how to make G-Scale rolling stock. He has had many articles published in Outdoor Railroader and knows his topic well!


Building Large Custom Steam Locos
2:00
Buddy Richard is well known for his help in developing some of the Aristo large steam locos. He will be presenting some samples of his work while telling how he does some of his masterpieces. A must see clinic!

Powering Up the Garden Railroad
3:00
Ed Dice, with the Emerald Coast Garden Railway Club, will give a quick paced discussion on the various means for powering up your Garden Railroad. Covering the traditional analog power packs and progressing thru some radio control and digital command control. This is not an all-inclusive and everything you could want to know. But for the beginner garden railroader, this will provide an immense amount of get started quick info. For the more experienced garden railroader, you certainly will find something new and interesting.


lways subject to change.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Also please note that Lewis Polk will be be on site demonstrating the new train engineer' REVOLUTION'. Don't miss this opportunity to try out a new product first hand!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

The Georgia Garden Railway Society proudly presents the 2009 Layout Tour. This will be the Sunday after the show, so come to the show and stay over one day to take the tour. We have 7 wonderful layouts for you to enjoy. Two indoor and five outdoor. Everything from Colorado narrow gauge to modern diesel trains will be showcased in this event. One indoor layout has a snow scene while the other has many highly detailed dioramas. There are a couple of water features on some layouts and some tunnels and bridges, especially one huge steel bridge across a real stream Directions will be at the Georgia Garden Railroad Society’s booth at the show, or by e-mail from [email protected] Be sure to include the driver’s name on the e-mail so they can be added to the visitor list at the Mole Valley Railroad (featured in the December 2007 Garden Railway's).


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Quote Friends, 
Also please note that Lewis Polk will be be on site demonstrating the new train engineer' REVOLUTION'. Don't miss this opportunity to try out a new product first hand! 
OOOOOOOOOOOOO Goody im there.....







*


----------

